# Frozen bloodworms daily?



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been giving a lot of thought to pet foods lately - I will be adding raw foods to my cats diet for health reason (advised by my vet). It has me rethinking what I feed my fish - as well as what I feed myself! lol
I have a friend that feeds her fish tetra flakes as well as frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp daily. I also feed my fish tetra color flakes, and she gave me bloodworms & brine shrimp to try. None of my fish touched the shrimp - out of 4 tanks! They love the bloodworms however. Since they are apparently gut-loaded with all kinds of fishy goodness, should I be feeding it daily too? I'm referring to Hikari brand. I didn't know if a daily feeding of the worms would be too rich, or good for strengthening their immune system and overall resistance to illness.
I feed twice a day now, as much as each tank will consume without leftovers. The Buenos Aires tetras usually feed 3 times - they are hungry hogs. (I think the Columbians will be the same when they are full grown)


----------



## beardedcharmer (Sep 24, 2011)

blood worms are not particularly nutritious.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh - I thought the added protein would be good, and they are gut loaded with multiple vitamins...maybe they aren't really different than the flake food other than adding variety?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Blood worms rock! I don't feed them every day because that would be pretty expensive, but I do feed them often. And they are nice and packed with protein, great for conditioning for breeding.


----------



## beardedcharmer (Sep 24, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh - I thought the added protein would be good, and they are gut loaded with multiple vitamins...maybe they aren't really different than the flake food other than adding variety?


They are not necessarily bad to feed but I would not feed them exclusively, just as a snack. Blackworms are a true segmented worm and are much more nutritious and you can get them frozen and freeze dried now. The best thing you can feed is a quality flake or pellet.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

What kind of fish do you keep? Variety is the key to keeping fish healthy. I feed mine a lot of different foods. Bloodworms are usually only fed once or twice a week, but mine also get white mosquito larvae, frozen krill and a number of other items, frozen, fresh (like zucchini), flakes, freeze dried and pellets, wafers, even fresh shrimp from the deli counter.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm. I still have a lot to learn about fish food.
Right now I'm feeding TetraMin crisps (round flakes) and the bloodworms I feed 2 - 3 times a week. I tried the frozen Hikaro brine shrimp but none of my fish would touch it. Fresh shrimp sounds interesting - I'm guessing you mince it up and feed it raw? (or do you mean the precooked?)
I have 4 tanks - one is a QT tank with Columbian Red and Blue tetras in it. I have a 40b with 3 rosy barbs, 4 tiger barbs, about 18 neons, 3 black tetras, 4 harlequin rasboroas, and a green cory. A 29g with 10 Buenos Aires Tetras, and another 29g with 9 celebes rainbows.
later I'm going to put the Buenos Aires and the Columbians in the same tank - a 55. They have similar personalities, and they can both be plant eaters. I'm stocking the 29 BAT tank with different plants to see what they leave alone - so I'm not keen on getting them used to veggies other than what might be processed into flakes and pellets. I tried a few veggie wafers on them & they just sat at the bottom, never eaten. I do toss a veggie wafer in the 40b for the cory - the rosy barbs seem to have a taste for it & I don't know if the cory actually gets any of it.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Check this out if you want to give your fish the best http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/82387-live-foods-best-natural-food-fish.html

I feed my fish bloodworms with some tropical granules twice a day and live blackworms once depending if I am trying to breed them then they get more. I get them from my lfs once a week. Im thinking bout getting some grindal worms. Already have microworms and daphnia for my babies.


----------



## dishantlfc (Nov 15, 2014)

Blood worms enhance a fish's color. They are not very nutritious but do have ample protein. Live Blood worms can carry diseases but are fish favorite! They tend to enhance a fish's appetite. Make sure you give a variety of food to fish. I feed 4 different food, rather 5. Pellets, flakes, frozen and live blood worms and bring shrimp. Brine shrimp is a light food. Its easily digested so can b used as diet food. It takes time for them to get used to its smell as it is a saltwater species. You will need to wash it using a fine net under running water for sometime. Then feed. Use little at a time at first as they will get used to it. Once they know they won't stop eating it! So there you have it. Happy Fishing!


----------

